# My odd color pup :D love her



## Maskedpoodle209 (Aug 8, 2017)

Just wanted to share my seal(what she's been called on genetics pages)standard Poodle puppy

Many in here have seen her on Facebook 

But wanted to share her for those that haven't seen her


----------



## Maskedpoodle209 (Aug 8, 2017)

Nakita


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She's a beauty and what an interesting shade of color.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am going to enjoy watching 'The Puppy Nakita' grow into that distinctive coat. She sure is cute


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I bet she's going to be quite a looker! I wouldn't call her seal though......she has Phantom facial features and if she keeps them, I would say she is a 'sable phantom' like this one....? What do think? I think they look very similar!


----------



## Maskedpoodle209 (Aug 8, 2017)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I bet she's going to be quite a looker! I wouldn't call her seal though......she has Phantom facial features and if she keeps them, I would say she is a 'sable phantom' like this one....? What do think? I think they look very similar!



Unfortunately she has never looked like that one

And from what I understand there is no such thing as a sable phantom 

Also both parents have to carry for phantom to get it and her father does not 

I have Nakita's color test from paw print if u would like to see it... everyone said seal based off it


----------



## Beaches1 (Jul 9, 2017)

She's a gorgeous little gal - regardless of colour.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Maskedpoodle209 said:


> And from what I understand there is no such thing as a sable phantom


"sable phantom" is often what poodle people call the coloring that is genetically agouti, just like "phantom" is what we call tanpoint. The more I've leaned about dog color genetics, the more I've realized that poodles have their own special color vocabulary


----------



## Maskedpoodle209 (Aug 8, 2017)

Coldbrew said:


> Maskedpoodle209 said:
> 
> 
> > And from what I understand there is no such thing as a sable phantom
> ...



I know









But on all the genetics groups and pages states there is no such thing as many many sables have the tan points known as ghost tan... it's not true tan points and it can appear from two non tan point parents that Carry sable

that's what they all have said lol


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Maskedpoodle209 said:


> I know


i figured you did, but was just clarifying for any other readers  

agouti is sable phantom even though it isn't the correct genetic term, just like poodle people use blue to describe a black-based dog with slow progressive greying, even though most of the dog world uses "blue" to describe a black based double dilute dog. 

Neither sable phantom nor blue is truly incorrect since they are breed specific terms, but they don't translate out of Poodle-ese correctly, and will leave most dog people scratching their heads at us


----------



## Scorteal (Jul 3, 2020)

Maskedpoodle209 said:


> Nakita


Love her! She is the closest I’ve seen to my Toy. I’ve been told multiple times Zooey is Seal too.


----------



## Scorteal (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh my goodness! What a very pretty girl.


----------



## thiisismegan (Jul 22, 2020)

Scorteal said:


> View attachment 468574


 Out of curiosity, how much does she weigh? Looking to get a toy puppy but have a hard time visualizing size- my only toy was larger- about 9 LBS.


----------



## Scorteal (Jul 3, 2020)

thiisismegan said:


> Out of curiosity, how much does she weigh? Looking to get a toy puppy but have a hard time visualizing size- my only toy was larger- about 9 LBS.


She’s only 8 months. About 8.5 lbs


----------



## Kirstenlee (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi there!
Your girl Zooey looks just like my little toy, Doodle James. I have been dying to come across another poodle with his coloring! Attaching pics for you to see the resemblance  his color is getting lighter and lighter. Would be very keen to see recent pics of Zooey!


----------

